# Samsung T24B350EW oder T24B301EW



## MrAnnonymos4 (17. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor.

Wollte mal Fragen ob jemand mir einen empfehlen kann.
Momentan tendiere ich zu den zwei oben genannten, zu denen ich noch eine Frage habe:
Beide kann man auch als Fehrnseher benutzen. Muss der PC für diese Funktion angeschaltet sein oder kann das der Monitor auch alleine?

Hat vieleicht jemand hier einen der genannten Monitoren und könnte mir seine Meinung dazu schreiben?!

Grüsse


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2012)

> Beide kann man auch als Fehrnseher benutzen. Muss der PC für diese  Funktion angeschaltet sein oder kann das der Monitor auch alleine?



Die  T-Serie von Samsung hat je nach Modell und Ausstattung  DVB-C/-T/-T2-Tuner verbaut. Der Monitor/TV kann also auch laufen, ohne das der PC an ist.

Die T-Modelle haben leider keinen DVI-Anschluss, sondern HDMI (einige 1.4) und VGA. 

Aber wenn es im 23-24" Bereich sein soll, kommen hier eigentlich nur zwei Modelle in Frage:

Samsung SyncMaster T24A550, 24" (LT24A550EW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (keine 120Hz)
Samsung SyncMaster T23A750, 23" (LT23A750EX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (120Hz + 3D-Brille dabei)


----------



## MrAnnonymos4 (19. Juni 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Die  T-Serie von Samsung hat je nach Modell und Ausstattung  DVB-C/-T/-T2-Tuner verbaut. Der Monitor/TV kann also auch laufen, ohne das der PC an ist.
> 
> Die T-Modelle haben leider keinen DVI-Anschluss, sondern HDMI (einige 1.4) und VGA.
> 
> ...


 Sind das nicht die Vorgängerversionen von den T24B `s ? 
Was sind an den T24A die Vorteile.
Der T24B350 steht grad hier im Laden, wollte ihn eigendlich heute kaufen,...


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2012)

> Sind das nicht die Vorgängerversionen von den T24B `s ?



Stimmt! Vor lauter schnell, schnell nicht richtig gelesen. Sorry! -.-


Zu den neuen Monitoren hab ich das hier gefunden
Aktuelle News von Samsung | Samsung Electronics GmbH


----------

